# tete de vis abimée - Solution éventuelle ?



## t-bo (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur mon MBP tout neuf, en voulant changer de disque dur, j'ai niqué le pas de vis, je n'avais pas le parfait tourne vis et à force de faire la manip... Du coup je ne peux plus enlever le braket et mettre mon disque.

Voilà je ne peux plus rien faire, impossible de dévisser la vis : 

 (cliquez pour zoomer)
........     :angry:    

1- Une solution éventuelle pas trop risquée ?
2- Si j'arrive à retirer la vis, Apple peut me fournir une nouvelle vis ?
3- Si je ne peux rien faire moi même, Apple peut réparer ? Garantie ?  ... :rose: :rose:


----------



## Rajindael (14 Juillet 2010)

tu peu eventuellement utiliser le tournevis adapter qui ira au fond et aura une bonne prise, si t'as utilisé un tournevis plus gros il est probable que tu ais abimé qu'en surface.


----------



## Dramis (14 Juillet 2010)

Si tu as réussi a dévisser un peu la visse, tu as peut-être assez de prise pour la dévisser avec des pinces?

Oui carrément lui couper la tête avec ça, il doit y avoir des plus petits modèles.

Si elle a pas tournée:

Au choix du moins risqué au plus risqué:

1) casser le support en plastique et utiliser une pince pour dévisser.  Le support et la visse seront a remplacé, voir si tu peux en trouver avant l'opération
2) percer la visse et utiliser une queue de cochon pour dévisser (la visse est petite ca peut etre dure a trouver a la bonne taille
3) percer completement la visse

Pour la visse pas trop de soucis a se faire, c'est assez standard comme morceau, ils devrait avoir ca dans les magasins d'informatique voir a la quincaillerie....


----------



## t-bo (14 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu le tourne vis adapté mais il était déjà trop tard. 

La première fois avec le mauvais tourne vis j'ai bien réussi à devisser, j'ai revissé mais j'ai trop serré, et je devais redévisser et là je n'ai plus réussi... Et a force d'essayer avec de multiple taille différente, je n'ai fais qu'empirer.

1) casser le support en plastique = faut en demander un nouveau à Apple et ce n'est pas dit qu'ils en vendent comme ca à un utilisateur final.
2) percer la vis = n'est-elle pas trop petite ? Au risque d'abimer tout ce qu'il y autour en percant ?

Cette vise je peux la trouver n'importe où ? Je pensais que c'était presque une vis made in "Apple" ^^
. En se déplacant à l'Apple Store ils pourront m'en filer une peut etre ?

Sinon j'ai pensé à devisser avec une pince à bec (http://www.prixusine.fr/images/Upload/Produits/089870_Pince_a_bec_long_Maxsteel_Stanley_200mm.jpg) ? Mais là encore je risque d'abimer ce qu'il ya autour en ripant ou glissant...


----------



## Dramis (14 Juillet 2010)

La tete de la vise ne dépasse pas.  Si tu rapotes un peu le plastique pour avoir une prise?  Tu peux toujours mettre un washer ou couper la visse.

Pour le morceau de plastique il faut que tu appelles chez apple pour savoir si la pièce est disponible et a qu'elle prix

Pour le forage  il faut une perceuse sur un poteau (assure toi que la meche est centré) et la machine doit être fixé.  Il te faut une très bonne mèche (une mèche a métaux hein).  Pour la hauteur  du percage tu peux prendre l'autre visse.

Ah oui, NE PLUS JAMAIS visser une visse avec une tête défaite.

J'ai changé mon disque hier et cette visse est très standard.  Tu vas trouver ca dans les magasin d'informatique sans probleme.


----------



## t-bo (14 Juillet 2010)

C'est ironique le forage ? :rateau:

Je vais abimer le plastique en le rappant :s !
Je vais essayé demander avec une pince à bec pour avoir une prise et dévisser ne serait-ce qu'un tier de tour.


----------



## Dramis (14 Juillet 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est ironique le forage ? :rateau:



Non, j'ai déjà forer des visses, pas aussi petite et pas sur un macbook pro....


----------



## t-bo (14 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Non, j'ai déjà forer des visses, pas aussi petite et pas sur un macbook pro....



Lol, voilà moi aussi j'ai déjà forer des vis sur des poutres, des portes, des planches


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2010)

Déposer en tamponnant du dégrippant avec un coton tige très peu imbibé. Ouvrir avec un tournevis plat en le calant dans les coins opposé du carré formé.


----------



## Windsurfer (14 Juillet 2010)

Le résultat est à peu près carré, y a pas moyen d'utiliser une sorte de clef carré justement ?

par exemple => http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/315/clvidange.jpg


Ou bien utiliser une clé à 6 pans (connu sous le nom de clé "btr" ou clé allen, ou encore les clés ikea ^^). C'est pas vraiment fait pour rentrer dans des trous carrés, mais c'est peut etre jouable, en trouvant la bonne taille.


----------



## BG1000 (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

Prendre une pince coupante de qualité (facom) et l'employer comme pince pour faire tourner la vis

Voir otteello pour de la poudre de diamant pour augmenter l'adhérance

BG


----------



## t-bo (14 Juillet 2010)

J'ai essayé les torx mais non...

Demain j'essaie tout ca...


----------



## Dramis (15 Juillet 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Lol, voilà moi aussi j'ai déjà forer des vis sur des poutres, des portes, des planches



Tu peux demander a un horloger.  Il devrait avoir l'équipement et l'expérience pour ce genre d'opération.


----------



## t-bo (15 Juillet 2010)

Impossible de tourner, ca glisse trop... Et j'ai trop peu de marge avec les rebords du braket, je commence à l'abimer...

Je suis vraiment coincer  A part casser le braket (et encore) essaie de tirer le tout, et en avoir un nouveau à l'apple store, mais là c'est la garantie qui saute 

L'interieur n'est pas carré, je peux plus rien tourner dedans, c'est rond.

EDIT : j'ai réussi !!!!! Avec la pince coupante  yes ! enfait c'était simple (quand on y pense ). Heuresement que j'avais encore la tête de la vis ! et j'ai trouvé une autre bonne vis. cool.
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## GeorgeBT (16 Juillet 2010)

Salut
Trouve une coupe-ongles  (plus petite possible) et attrape le tête de vise comme sur la photo( petit démo en vitesse)
pour moi ça marche a toutes les coups (fin.. presque),
si ça passe pas essaye de creuser avec un objet  plus dur et tranchant la tête pour  lui faire un canal ou tu peut passer un tournevis tête plate.

Bonne chance.


----------



## t-bo (16 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement  Mais comme dit plus haut j'ai réussi avec une pince coupante, la meme forme qu'un coupe ongle en réalité


----------



## GeorgeBT (16 Juillet 2010)

parfait. je viens de voir ton message précèdent .


----------



## t-bo (16 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui je vois, j'avais pas fait attention ^^Je serais pour la prochaine fois  Merci de ce schema.


----------



## t-bo (17 Juillet 2010)

J'ai finalement récupéré une autre vis, mais ce n'est pas la même.
Elle est argentée, contre noir d'origine, et est fileté tout le long.

J'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Store ils ne donnent / vendent pas de pièce détaché. Uniquement en cas de réparation, faut amener l'ordinateur.

j'aimerais bien récupéré cette vis d'origine car j'ai peur qu'Apple s'en rende compte si un jour je dois l'apporter pour un autre problème et me fasse sauter la garantie. 

Une idée comment ? Peut-être en allant voir un réparateur agrée, certains vendent les pièces détachés et le client peut faire la manip lui même. Donc là pour une vis...


----------



## pbas400 (17 Juillet 2010)

j'avais un ancien macbook 13 black ou une vis est partie...  
je suis passé dernierement à l'applestore du louvre.... en moins de 20 mn on m'avait offert la vis manquante


----------



## t-bo (17 Juillet 2010)

J'avais téléphoné à celui d'Opera  j'irais au Louvres alors 

Merci je tiens au jus...


----------



## frolick10 (15 Janvier 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> J'avais téléphoné à celui d'Opera  j'irais au Louvres alors
> 
> Merci je tiens au jus...



Alors ? 

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon MBP unibody 2008, avec la vis tenant le disque dur... 

Utilisation du marteau et d'un tourne vis plat... J'avoue que j'ai eu comme un doute... 

maintenant j'aimerais aussi remplacer la vis HS...


----------



## t-bo (15 Janvier 2011)

frolick10 a dit:


> Alors ?
> 
> J'ai eu le même problème avec mon MBP unibody 2008, avec la vis tenant le disque dur...
> 
> ...



Ah j'ai oublié de tenir au jus désolé 

J'ai pris une petite pince coupante à castorama, pour essayer de l'aggriper et tourner. ca ne marchait pas du premier coup. Puis à force d'essayer j'ai réussi... Heuresement que j'avais la tête de vis sinon c'était impossible.

A Opera et aux Louvres ils ont essayé de m'avoir une nouvelle vis, mais non...
Au Louvres le mec m'a donné une vis qui ne correspondait finalement pas.

Et a OPERA ils ont osé me dire que c'était normalement une vis qu'on ne dévissait pas, et qu'ils ne l'avaient pas.

Pourtant ils sont allé voir les techs. à l'arrière boutique...


----------



## zol68 (16 Janvier 2011)

Moi, j'ai commander des vis chez mon revendeur agrée sans aucun problème


----------



## t-bo (16 Janvier 2011)

zol68 a dit:


> Moi, j'ai commander des vis chez mon revendeur agrée sans aucun problème



Et finalement j'en avais trouvé une chez un réparateur d'ordinateur classique... Il a été sympa.


----------



## frolick10 (16 Janvier 2011)

zol68 a dit:


> Moi, j'ai commander des vis chez mon revendeur agrée sans aucun problème





thibotus01 a dit:


> Et finalement j'en avais trouvé une chez un réparateur d'ordinateur classique... Il a été sympa.



Ok merci, je vais donc voir avec un revendeur agrée, ca semble plus simple et efficace... 

Pour illustration / type de vis (la plus grande au centre)
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=873037Vispng.png


----------



## frolick10 (10 Février 2011)

frolick10 a dit:


> Ok merci, je vais donc voir avec un revendeur agrée, ca semble plus simple et efficace...



En faite, non, ce n'est pas plus simple, ni efficace... 

Le revendeur agréé dit que la seul possibilité est de commander le système d'accroche entier (barre en plastique + la vis) pour 30e !!

J'ai donc passé mon chemin... le disque dur étant un 12,5mm il semble tenir sans la vis...


----------



## t-bo (10 Février 2011)

frolick10 a dit:


> le disque dur étant un 12,5mm il semble tenir sans la vis...




*semble*. Attention quand même car tu traines un ordinateur relativement cher. Donc pour 30 euros... Réfléchis y bien.


----------



## frolick10 (16 Mars 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> *semble*. Attention quand même car tu traines un ordinateur relativement cher. Donc pour 30 euros... Réfléchis y bien.



Je suis allé à l'apple store Opéra à Paris et magique c'est passé de 30e (APR) à moins de 8e ! 

Bon ça fait encore cher la vis (+ barre de maintien) mais au moins mon macbook est complet :rateau:


----------



## techlille (16 Mars 2011)

pour les machines maltraitées, dans les cas extremes j'y vais au dremel, un ptit coup afin de faire une empreinte droite démontable au tournevis plat


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Impossible de tourner, ca glisse trop... Et j'ai trop peu de marge avec les rebords du braket, je commence à l'abimer...
> 
> Je suis vraiment coincer  A part casser le braket (et encore) essaie de tirer le tout, et en avoir un nouveau à l'apple store, mais là c'est la garantie qui saute
> 
> ...



En effet, je viens de rencontrer le même problème (vis défoncée après avoir essayé de la dévisser comme un goret avec une pointe de couteau : je sais, c'est vraiment débile) et je m'en suis sorti grâce à l'astuce du coupe-ongles !!! Merci pour vos messages en tout cas, ça m'a permis de me tirer d'affaire.

La prochaine fois, je tâcherai de me munir d'un outil adapté plutôt que de faire le bourrin


----------

